# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  thêm bảng tỷ giá vào trang web

## anhtran

mình đang cần thêm bảng tỷ giá của ngân hàng vietcombank vào trang web
bạn nào biết chỉ giúp nhé

----------


## newhomes

bạn tìm trên mạng người ta có share code đấy không nhé! còn không có thì bạn nên tìm hiểu kỹ thuật cắt chuỗi để cắt lấy đoạn code tỷ giá đấy.

----------


## nna19x7

cách viết tỉ giả cập nhật usd và eur nè bạn link

----------

